# AutoGuide.com Holiday Giveaway



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> *It’s been a spectacular year for everyone at AutoGuide.com and none of it would be possible were it not for you, our readers.*
> 
> As a small token of our appreciation, we’re happy to say that we will be giving away three prizes on Friday, December 19 and entering the drawing couldn’t be easier...


Read more about the AutoGuide.com Holiday Giveaway at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Holiday Giveaway HAH ? 

We have to enter yer drawing to be considered for 3 Prizes .. come on now you already know whom we are already !! 

Just send me 1 of the 3 . I Won ....


----------

